# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Facedeals: big brother giving you free stuff.

## RonRules

This is so over the top!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...walk-shop.html



Shoppers could soon be automatically recognised when they walk into a shop using a controversial new camera.
Called Facedeals, the camera uses photos uploaded to Facebook to recognise people as they walk in.

Shoppers who agree to use the system, which has not been developed with Facebook, will be offered special deals.

...

----------


## jkr

man were dumb, MoOOOOOoooOOOOOoooo

----------


## specsaregood

I'll suggest it again.   I think we need a grassroots movement by people to upload pictures of celebrities and politicians to facebook and tag the photos with names of child predators, murderers and wanted criminals.

----------


## Expatriate

Hmm. Where have I seen this before?

----------

